# Macht ihr Regelmäßig Sport wenn ja welchen?



## LastManStanding (11. Januar 2016)

*Macht ihr Regelmäßig Sport wenn ja welchen?*

Hi.
so dann fang ich mal an.
Im Judo hatte ich  bis zum 2. Kyu(Blau) gemacht. und dann war der Verein am sagen wir.. Ende. Der Nächste Judo-Verein war damals 50 KM endfernt-weiter weg mit nem 25km/h-Roller oder mit dem Rad-4 mal die Woche^^
Und ich bin bis vor etwa 6 Jahren Semiprofessionell/Professionell Mountainbike gefahren. Leider musste ich das auf Grund meines Berufes fast Komplett aufgeben.
Meine Figur sehr Sportlich-bis dahin.

Ende September 2014 habe ich zu einem Arbeits Kolegen gesagt "meine Fresse bist du Fett geworden^^" er meinte:"Guck mal an dir selber runter" und das tat ich(zuhause^^).

Der Kolege hatte ca 30kg zu genommen. Aber auch ich hatte gut zugelegt.

Ich war auf grund eines "Leichten"Bandscheibenvorfalls(weiß jetzt nicht wie das heißt) im Fitnessstudio um Rehasport zu betreiben. Doch ein überhandnehmender Anteil der Leute da, sind "Poser" und Halbstarke-Affen/In.
Deshalb hatte ich auf diese sch** da kein bock mehr. Weil jeder dem anderen scheinbar etwas beweisen und presentieren muss.Aber naja egal..

Überlegt was kann ich machen trotz meines Zeit-Problems. Ich brauchte etwas das auch Auswärts ging.
Darum wurde nach Fitness-DVD/Blu-Ray´s gesucht. Und bin Auf " Fit ohne Geträte" von Mark Lauren gestoßen. Eigentlich war nie meine Intesion vorm TV rum zu hampeln, da musste ich mich echt dran gewöhnen.
Jedoch wenn man die übungen verinnerlicht hat muss man das auch nich Zwangsläufig vorm Bildschirm machen. Das ist das schöne daran.
Weil es komplett ohne Geräte ist

Beruflich hab ich jetzt wieder mehr Zeit.
Also hab ich mir im Sommer 2015 ein neues MTB für einen miteleren 4-stelligen Betrag gekauft/zusammen gestellt. Ich dachte erst es wäre zu viel gewesen. ich hatte mich ja zwar auch von meinen leuten aus dem Radsport-Verein beraten lassen.  Aber nach 100 km war mir klar;"Es war nicht zu teuer". Die Verarbeitung, die Funtionalität, und vor allem das Gewicht was ca.10,8 kg(27,5") beträgt. mein letztes war Teilweise aus Stahl und mehr als doppelt so schwer.--Radfahren ist geil.aber egal.^^ anderes Thema.
Mein Fahrrad wird übriegens wieder Semiprofessionell eingesätzt. Diese Preisklasse ist für ein "Sonntags-morgens-zum-Becker-Fahrer" Utopisch und Sinnlos!

Ich habe in 15 monaten mit alle 2 Tage 30 Minuten. Regelmäßig(oder Öfter. Wenns nicht passt wird halt nachgeholt) Diese Übungen gemacht. Und etwa 20 Kilo abgenommen und wieder fast die Figur wie früher 5 kg sind´s noch aber die Bauchmuskeln sind wieder zu erkennen^^

Und das aber ohne meine Ernährung umzustellen. Ich esse lediglich Regelmäßiger und nicht mehr im Übermaß. ich habe nicht 1 tag an Kalorien zählen gedacht, auch nicht so gekocht. 
Man muss dazu sagen ich hab von Zuhause gelernt, kein Fertigessen(Tüten Dosen etc.) zu Kaufen/Essen auch keine Fertig Soßen! Ich Koche alles Frisch. Angnehmer nebeneffeckt mein Gelber-Sack ist erst nach 4 Wochen Voll und die Restmülltonne ist ehr Voll mit Spinnen als mit Müll.Trinken tue Ich fast ausschließlich Wasser.
 Vieleicht trägt das alles dazu bei. Weiß ich nicht.
Aber ich bleibe drann und versuch noch 5-8kg runter zu kriegen.


Wie sind eure Erfahrungen im/mit Sport? Oder aber schreibt was für ein Sport ihr (Gerne) macht. Wie ihr wollt

Gruß Lonemaster


----------



## tdi-fan (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Macht ihr Regelmäßig Sport wenn ja welchen? Erfahrungen und Gewichts- Reduktion!*

Früher ca bis Mitte 2009 intensiv Bike-Sport (Gelände), dann durch Nierenversagen und damit verbundene Störung der Nerven bis zur Gesamtkörperlähmung angefangen 2012 nach Transplantation und viel Reha mit Gewichtheben und leichtem Fahrradfahren und mich wieder hochgeboxt, bin dabei geblieben und versuch mich kontinuierlich zu steigern wie es mir möglich ist.


----------



## Metalic (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Macht ihr Regelmäßig Sport wenn ja welchen? Erfahrungen und Gewichts- Reduktion!*

Seit ein paar Jahren "brauche" ich meinen Sport sonst werde ich irre. Habe ich jetzt über die Feiertage gemerkt wenn alle zu hat und das Wetter zum joggen einfach zu schlecht ist. Sturm und Regen haben wir hier an der Küste leider oft und da macht das Laufen auch echt keinen Spaß mehr. Ein MTB habe ich mir auch für einem Jahr gekauft aber leider steht das fast nur rum 
Ich sehe zu, dass ich mind. zwei mal die Woche ins Studio komme. Bin kein Discopumper und gehe nicht auf Masse oder große Definition. Will mich einfach fit halten und die Kraft erhalten bzw. steigern. 
Vor etwa sieben Monaten habe ich zum Ju Jutsu gefunden. (Hätte ich mal früher gewusst dass so ein top Trainer in der Nachbarschaft wohnt). Es macht mir Spaß mich fit zu halten aber auf den Kampfsport freue ich mich die ganze Woche  Sind leider nur zwei Tage pro Woche.

Ansonsten ist die Ernährung unheimlich wichtig für mich. Meine Freundin und ich kochen viel und probieren viel aus. (Bin gelernter Koch von daher muss ich das meiste machen...) Frisch wird sowieso immer gekocht. 
Also für uns haben wir da den idealen Weg gefunden. Viel Sport/Bewegung die Woche. Gesund Essen. Dafür gönnen wir uns alle paar Tage mal etwas. Wir gehen beide sehr gerne Essen. Auch wenn es nur Döner ist


----------



## Stiefelriemen85 (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Macht ihr Regelmäßig Sport wenn ja welchen? Erfahrungen und Gewichts- Reduktion!*

Icch bin zweimal mit meiner Frua schwanger geworden und im Sommer letzten Jahres standen 112 Kg auf der Waage bei 1,86 m Körpergröße. 
War unerträglich wenn sich die Plauze auf die Oberschenkel legt. 

Also wieder angefangen was zu machen. Bin beruflich im Büro eingespannt und habe zu Hause zwei Kinder, da bleibt nicht viel Zeit für viel Bewegung.
Angefangen habe ich mit Low-Carb, kochen tu ich schon seit Jahren selbst und größtenteils ohne Maggi und co. Aber früher gab es auch sehr oft sehr deftiges und das in Massen. Schmeckt ja auch gut. 
War schon immer kampfkunstbegeistert und habe dann auch einen Wing Chun Trainer in meiner Nähe gefunden der auch in den Abendstunden Training ermöglicht.

Bei mir heissts also gesunde Ernährung, mit sehr viel Gemüse, Geflügel und Rindfleisch, so gut wie keine Kohlenhydrate, 1-2 Mal die Woche Wing Chun (a 1,5+ Stunden Training) und das Ergebnis bis jetzt: -13 Kg, Stand gestern früh: 98,7 Kg. Noch knapp 9 Kg und ich habe mein ziel erreicht... fürs Erste


----------



## LastManStanding (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Macht ihr Regelmäßig Sport wenn ja welchen? Erfahrungen und Gewichts- Reduktion!*



tdi-fan schrieb:


> Früher ca bis Mitte 2009 intensiv Bike-Sport (Gelände), dann durch Nierenversagen und damit verbundene Störung der Nerven bis zur Gesamtkörperlähmung angefangen 2012 nach Transplantation und viel Reha mit Gewichtheben und leichtem Fahrradfahren und mich wieder hochgeboxt, bin dabei geblieben und versuch mich kontinuierlich zu steigern wie es mir möglich ist.



Sowas ist toll zu hören. Grundlegent liegen die Prioritäten ja erstmal darin Vollständig zu genesen. Wenn man es aber soweit wie du geschafft hat, hut ab. Ich wünsch dir dabei viel Erfolg weiterhin.



Metalic schrieb:


> Ein MTB habe ich mir auch für einem Jahr gekauft aber leider steht das fast nur rum
> Ich sehe zu, dass ich mind. zwei mal die Woche ins Studio komme. Bin kein Discopumper und gehe nicht auf Masse oder große Definition. Wir gehen beide sehr gerne Essen. Auch wenn es nur Döner ist



Mit dem MTB ist schade es mach Offroad wirklich einen heiden spaß.
Ich wollte jetzt nich pauschalisieren nicht jeder der da hingeht ist ein poser/In.Aber es ind doch leider sehr viel davon dort.
Ich finde auch das Essen gehen etwas sehr tolles ist. Wenn man es in grenzen hält bleibt es auch ehr etwas besonderes  und es ist Günstiger  




Stiefelriemen85 schrieb:


> Bei mir heissts also gesunde Ernährung, mit sehr viel Gemüse, Geflügel und Rindfleisch, so gut wie keine Kohlenhydrate, 1-2 Mal die Woche Wing Chun (a 1,5+ Stunden Training) und das Ergebnis bis jetzt: -13 Kg, Stand gestern früh: 98,7 Kg. Noch knapp 9 Kg und ich habe mein ziel erreicht... fürs Erste


Wenn man auf seine Ernährung achtet, ist schon ein Großer teil geschafft allein dadurch purzel´n die Pfunde deshalb untermahlen viele experten das auch zusätzlich.
das mag Klischee behaftet sein aber " der Weg ist das Ziel" wenigsten sehe ich das so. Und meine Erfolge schlagen sich tatsächlich in meiner arbeit nieder(Spezialbau- Haupsächlich Straßenbau aber auch Bereiche wie Elektro-Anlatgen, Beton,.. etc gehören in meinem fall dazu dazu)   
Ich habe mir zwar kein direktes Gewichts-Ziel gesetzt. Aber wenn alte Sachen nicht mehr passen kaufe ich nichts neues, sondern versuche wieder in das alte rein zu kommen^^ ostwestfalen sind ja auch verhältnismäßig geizig^^
Imo. hänge ich ein wenig fest was das Gewicht angeht, aber das ist nicht so schlimm. Der Bauch wird weniger und die Muskel größer. Das geht ja irgendwie einher. Bei mir ist es leider so das ich wirklich nur am Bauch und Hüften fett ansammlungen habe. liegt warscheinlich an den Italienischen Genen^^

Ernährung ist ja sowiso ganz in Ordnug bei mir. Fleisch esse ich recht selten, aber dafür wenn wunders Nudeln sehr gerne^^ aber diese mache ich wenigstens Selbst das dauert mit übung vlt 15 minuten dafür brauchen sie nicht lange kochen weil sie ja frisch sind 300-350g mehl 2-3 Eier 2 (Personen) fertig. 




Ich Plane diese Woche ca 50- 100km mit dem Rad, je nachdem Gelände oder Straße. mal sehen wie ich das schaffe aber ich muss mir unbedingt ne andere Lampe besorgen ne richtig geile helle mit Solar und Akku. Wegen dem Gewicht des Rades hatte ich auf einen Integtrieten Dynamo mit kurzzeit energiespeicher Versichtet...fehler ich dachte halt im Gelände hat man von der Felgen-Drehzahl her sowiso natürlich einige Defizite. Man fährt ja nicht immer nur Downhill^^ man muss ja erstmal auch hochkommen.jetz hab ich einen fürs Lenkrad weil ein felgen Dynamo für das Gelände Miserabel ist


----------



## Gamer090 (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Macht ihr Regelmäßig Sport wenn ja welchen? Erfahrungen und Gewichts- Reduktion!*

Ich war mal 1 Jahr in einem Fitnessstudio und habe mich da beraten lassen der war aber 1h entfernt und war nur da wegen einer Kollegin, die Ernährung habe ich zwar umgestellt aber irgendwie hatte ich beruflich nie Zeit dafür also hat es mir nichts gebracht.
Habe das Abo dort nicht verlängert und das beste um Mukis aufzubauen ist bei mir der Arbeitsplatz, wenn man im Lager arbeitet und täglich Pakete mit je 10-20kg heben muss und das den halben Tag, dann kommen die Mukis von selbst. 

Momentan habe ich nicht das Geld dazu aber ich würde gerne mal Kung Fu lernen, da gibt es viele verschiedene Stile und es hat einen Vorteil gegenüber einem Fitnessstudio, man macht Fitness und lernt sich zu verteidigen auch wenn ich zum Glück nie in so eine Situation geraten bin in der ich sowas brauchte.
Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen mal für 1 Jahr nach China zu gehen und dort täglich den ganzen Tag zu trainieren, da gibt es Fitness pur beim Kung Fu.


----------



## s-icon (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Macht ihr Regelmäßig Sport wenn ja welchen? Erfahrungen und Gewichts- Reduktion!*

Golfen.
Ein Golfer verbraucht auf einer 18 Loch Runde ca 1500kcal.
Mehr als bei 3 Stunden Tennis.

GOLFplusONLINE - Golf aus sportmedizinischer Sicht

Dazu ist es als Schüler, Student, Azubi etc. nicht viel teurer als ein mittelmäßiges Fitnesstudio.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Macht ihr Regelmäßig Sport wenn ja welchen? Erfahrungen und Gewichts- Reduktion!*

Also hobbymäßig Motorsport frisst einem ein riesen Loch in die Tasche.  Gewichtserleichterung spielt da auch eine große Rolle. Alles, was nicht im Auto sein muss, fliegt raus.  Ich verbrenne da so im Schnitt 80000kcal pro Stunde an Nutzleistung...


----------



## LastManStanding (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Macht ihr Regelmäßig Sport wenn ja welchen? Erfahrungen und Gewichts- Reduktion!*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Habe das Abo dort nicht verlängert und das beste um Mukis aufzubauen ist bei mir der Arbeitsplatz, wenn man im Lager arbeitet und täglich Pakete mit je 10-20kg heben muss und das den halben Tag, dann kommen die Mukis von selbst.



Also durch meinen Bau-Beruf hätte ich natürlich auch schönes Trainig..aber.. ich meine es wird helfen keine Frage aber ich habe gemerkt, dass der Sport als solches ein guter Ausgleich ist. Ich habe 3 Jahre nur Gepflastert- auf Leistung aber zugenommen habe ich trozdem. Und es ist ja doch immer irgendwie das selbe.


----------



## rhalin (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Macht ihr Regelmäßig Sport wenn ja welchen? Erfahrungen und Gewichts- Reduktion!*

Laufen/Joggen 2-3 mal die Woche je 7-9km, im Freien natürlich, in ein Fitnessstudio kriegen mich keine 10 Pferde.
Hab mit 2-3km angefangen und mich dann langsam gesteigert.
Mir persönlich reicht es, Gewicht hab ich auch verloren aber nicht dramatisch, wichtiger ist mir das ich fit bleibe und schon seit
gefühlten Ewigkeiten keiner Erkältung mehr zum Opfer gefallen bin.


----------



## LastManStanding (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Macht ihr Regelmäßig Sport wenn ja welchen? Erfahrungen und Gewichts- Reduktion!*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Also hobbymäßig Motorsport frisst einem ein riesen Loch in die Tasche.  Gewichtserleichterung spielt da auch eine große Rolle. Alles, was nicht im Auto sein muss, fliegt raus.  Ich verbrenne da so im Schnitt 80000kcal pro Stunde an Nutzleistung...





... mein Auto verbraucht wenn ich ihn ganz sanft Fahre auch nur 15 Liter.Aber das wollte ich eigentlich nich hier vertiefen. 
Ich merke schon ich  habe im Threadtitel vergessen anzugeben das ich ja Körpersport meine..^^  also ist deine antwort nicht gänzlich falsch


----------



## Kinguin (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Macht ihr Regelmäßig Sport wenn ja welchen? Erfahrungen und Gewichts- Reduktion!*

Ja Sport muss bei mir sein,sonst fehlt mir einfach was für den Stressabbau. ^^ Bin als Kind gerne geschwommen,und habe als Teenager eine Zeit lang Fußball gespielt.Aktuell gehe ich ins Fitnessstudio,Fokus auf Kraftsport,gehöre allerdings nicht zu den Leuten,die Ausdauer und Beweglichkeit vernachlässigen.Mache auch gerne Freisport (Handstand,Klimmzüge usw) Dazu wollte ich auch bald wieder MMA anfangen,musste das pausieren.

Abnehmen musste ich vor paar Jahren auch mal gut 10 Kilo (hatte 1 Jahr lang keinen Sport gemacht  ) ,aber da hat es gereicht Fastfood zu reduzieren und im Freien Intervalltraining zu machen.


----------



## GrueneMelone (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Macht ihr Regelmäßig Sport wenn ja welchen? Erfahrungen und Gewichts- Reduktion!*

Seit meiner Kindheit treibe ich Sport. Bin immer noch dabei Kanurennsport zu betreiben. Da gehört aber auch Kraftsport, Joggen, Fußball etc. dazu. Selbst als Trainer macht man oft mit oder schiebt eigene Trainingseinheiten. 

Derzeit 2 mal pro Woche Krafttraining, 1mal möglichst Ausgleich (sowas wie Bauch Beine Po - tierisch anstrengend), 1 mal 75min Hallenfußball und dann oftmals noch 2-3 Einheiten mit den Sportlern zusammen. Jeder Weg wird zudem mit dem Fahrrad gefahren und auch wirklich bei jedem Wetter. Schnee und Eis ist da kein Hindernis. Low-Carb finde ich nicht schön. Achte selbst als Student einfach darauf mich halbwegs gesund zu ernähren und nicht allzuviel Fett zu essen. Bin da aber auch kein Gott. Kann mir das auch leisten. Hab eher das Problem auf meine Energie und Kalorien zu kommen, obwohl ich gerne esse und auch viel essen kann.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Macht ihr Regelmäßig Sport wenn ja welchen? Erfahrungen und Gewichts- Reduktion!*



Lonemaster schrieb:


> ... mein Auto verbraucht wenn ich ihn ganz sanft Fahre auch nur 15 Liter.Aber das wollte ich eigentlich nich hier vertiefen.
> Ich merke schon ich  habe im Threadtitel vergessen anzugeben das ich ja Körpersport meine..^^  also ist deine antwort nicht gänzlich falsch


Wie kann man denn Sport betreiben ohne einen Motor?   Hmmmm, naja muss vielleicht mal nach googlen wie man das macht.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Macht ihr Regelmäßig Sport wenn ja welchen? Erfahrungen und Gewichts- Reduktion!*

So mit 13/14/15 bin ich viel mitm Skateboard rum geschanzt oder schwimmen gewesen. Jetzt in jüngster Zeit hab ich die Kletterhalle für mich entdeckt  Kostet nur halb so viel wie ein Fitnessstudio und ist fürs Kraft- und Gleichgewichtstraining doppelt so effektiv, wenn man es regelmäßig macht.

Rad fahren war nie so mein Ding.  Wieso soll man sich auf so nem Drahtesel abmühen, wenn es Mofas und Motorräder gibt?  Habe mit 16 meine erste 125er gehabt und bin darauf auch wahnsinnig stolz gewesen 
Wobei das auch von der Region abhängig ist - in Holland, Niedersachsen und Schleswig-Holstein kann Rad fahren schon Spass machen


----------

